# u14 - Los Angeles and San Diego - early look at which players moved where in 2018-19?



## Kante (Sep 4, 2018)

Some significant churn with some teams having as many as 30-40% new players in 2018-19. Is this typical?

Looks like LA Galaxy was the most aggressive when it came to recruiting for this year, and that LA Galaxy San Diego, Albion and LAUFA gave up the most most players. Also, LAFC looks like they shrank their roster a bit.

Any insights into why LAGSD, Albion and LAUFA gave up so many players? Was something was not right at those clubs or was it the appeal of new clubs ? 

Am assuming LAG made a hard minded decision  (probably pretty tough on the boys who weren't asked to stay on for 2018-19) to try to compete with LAFC. Is this incorrect/did those players leave on their own?

Caveats on the data is that a number of  teams will add additional players to get to the USSDA minimum roster size (is this now 14 players? it was 16 last year), and the new u14 teams - TFA, Legends FC, OC Surf and SDSC - haven't posted their rosters yet to the USSDA website.


----------



## mirage (Sep 7, 2018)

Sorry, I know I'm not the traffic cop here but I hate to see this.

We don't publish kids names for obvious reasons.  Forum rule too.

Dom, perhaps time to remind everyone, since many new members....


----------



## R2564952 (Sep 7, 2018)

Kids names are already published on ussda site


----------



## INFAMEE (Sep 7, 2018)

mirage said:


> Sorry, I know I'm not the traffic cop here but I hate to see this.
> 
> We don't publish kids names for obvious reasons.  Forum rule too.
> 
> Dom, perhaps time to remind everyone, since many new members....


You're such a wimp. Remove yourself from this forum.


----------



## ferbert (Sep 7, 2018)

Kante said:


> Some significant churn with some teams having as many as 30-40% new players in 2018-19. Is this typical?
> 
> Looks like LA Galaxy was the most aggressive when it came to recruiting for this year, and that LA Galaxy San Diego, Albion and LAUFA gave up the most most players. Also, LAFC looks like they shrank their roster a bit.
> 
> ...


Lafc seems to be the messuring ruler for most academies. Knowing the soccer program 
 of said club, i see lafc as the top club over the rest. LAG is struggling maintaining its reputation, considering its bad performance on previous seasons. The only option they got was the aggresive recruitment, pursuiting talented players every where. It will be interesting to see if Galaxy has the potential to drive said players. Without doubt, galaxy and lafc have the most known talent roster and watch them play will be a joy 
Laufa constantly develop quality players, they will compete regardless.
Tfa will bring also top competition  
Feel sad for san diego bracket, teams over there will have many uneven games


----------



## Kante (Sep 10, 2018)

agreed on LAFC, and having a team like LAFC is great for the other teams in LA. 

However, I think one of the challenges LAFC will have is that they pulled in so much talent last year that, while practices will be solid, finding competitive games - where the outcome is in doubt - will be tough. And since Socal 05 is so strong relative to the other groups, not sure there's a lot of options. 

On LAG, with so many new players, LAG will likely be less than the sum of their parts for a while this season. 

Btw, here's TFA team page - http://tfba.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=7518796

They have two new players from last year's LAFC u13 team but are mostly players from last year's u-13 TFA team or from club/non-academy teams.


----------



## Kante (Dec 7, 2018)

Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 7, 2018)

Id like a list of all the players that bounce around year after year.......probably to long to publish.
personally I know of a handful of kids locally that have played for numerous jerseys year after year.
IMO I dont think they develop in anyway because they're parents make them club hop every year.
If you new to DA, Id consider staying put for years and let the child blossom into the player their meant to be.


----------



## Kante (Dec 7, 2018)

46n2 said:


> Id like a list of all the players that bounce around year after year.......probably to long to publish.
> personally I know of a handful of kids locally that have played for numerous jerseys year after year.
> IMO I dont think they develop in anyway because they're parents make them club hop every year.
> If you new to DA, Id consider staying put for years and let the child blossom into the player their meant to be.


got it. thx. a good example is maybe #10 on the LAG 04 squad. came from two years at the strikers to LAG. probably would have been better served staying put. having said that, have zero insight into what the coach/player and/or family/club dynamic was like at the strikers. 

Question: would it also be helpful to also to look at y2y attrition/cut rate by club? 

good example here is LAG 05 adding nine new players this year. Seems like the commitment should be two way - player to club and club to player.


----------

